

We Have Always Coded - examancer
https://medium.com/weird-future/2acc5ba75929

======
examancer
I don't know why, but this was posted before
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6389664))
and removed. Great article though that provides interesting commentary though
satire on the state of women in software development. Worthy of more than an
hour on Hacker News.

